# Tivo with Slimline



## Card46 (Apr 12, 2005)

Installed a AU-9 today the customer had an older Tivo. When I did a repeat set up and selected 3-LNB it came back and failed. Only picked up 101. I installed a h20 and it worked fine. Is there something that has to be done to the Tivo?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

No, should work fine.

Check taht H20... did it see the 110 and the 119


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

earl i talked to a csr today about getting a hr20dvr and slimline dish to replace one of my 3 hd-tivo 10-250s but he told me the tivos would not get my local channels so basicly i would have to switch out all my tivos so i didn't the upgrade. i get the los angeles locals where i live,also he wouldn't go lower on the $299.00 price which means i'd have to shell out $900.00 for 3 hr20 dvrs, of course i said NO. I sure hope D* CAN do something for us hd-tivo owners when the new sats go up or i may have to switch to fios.


----------



## Card46 (Apr 12, 2005)

Had good Signal on the H20 all three sats


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

What the CSR was trying to say was that the HDTivo would not get your mpeg4 locals. If you currently get SD locals via the sats then you will still get them with the HR10. If you can get them with an OTA antenna then the HR10 will still receive them. 

If you have FIOS available to you then I would highly recommend making the switch. Don't even bother with the Verizon Motorola DVR since you can get an S3 Tivo with cablecards for only slightly more that will work much better plus you can upgrade the hard drive for increased recording capacity. I just switched and got the high speed internet and phone package all together and I couldn't be happier. I was able to dump both Comcast and AT&T (long distance service) and get a better picture than what DTV has to offer. FIOS will also have more HD channels in the near future, (probably the same ones DTV is adding to their lineup).


----------



## kikkenit2 (Oct 26, 2006)

captain_video said:


> Don't even bother with the Verizon Motorola DVR since you can get an S3 Tivo with cablecards for only slightly more that will work much better plus you can upgrade the hard drive for increased recording capacity.


I'm thinking about getting verizon too. HD DVR performance is crucial to me. Isn't the verizon unit free plus a monthly fee while the S3 tivo is about $800 plus a monthly fee?


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

Yeah our local best buy finally got the tivo3 selling for $799.00,but tivo community has it for $599.00. i'm tempted to buy one,but for now i'm holding off.


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

celticpride said:


> earl i talked to a csr today about getting a hr20dvr and slimline dish to replace one of my 3 hd-tivo 10-250s but he told me the tivos would not get my local channels so basicly i would have to switch out all my tivos so i didn't the upgrade. i get the los angeles locals where i live,also he wouldn't go lower on the $299.00 price which means i'd have to shell out $900.00 for 3 hr20 dvrs, of course i said NO. I sure hope D* CAN do something for us hd-tivo owners when the new sats go up or i may have to switch to fios.


I think some people have developed 'problems' wth thier HR10, a problem so bad that DirecTV needed to replace the unit for free. It turns out that they shipped out a HR20 instead of a HR10.

Personally, i bought a hr20, then sold my HR10 on eBay and was able to more than pay for the HR20 (unfortunately, not for as much as I bought the HR10 for...)


----------

